# paaien



## killerbees

Hello there,

Text: _Je zegt het alleen maar om mij te paaien._

The context involves a long-winded back story. My question is whether or not this can be interpreted as something like: _Je zegt het alleen maar om mij in te palmen_. Mijnwoordenboek.nl gives the meaning _kuitschieten_ which I'm 99.9% sure doesn't fit and my pocket Van Dale doesn't even list it.


----------



## Kaatjecactus

I'd use _tevredenstellen_. _Je zegt het alleen maar om mij tevreden te stellen._I'd define _paaien_ as "trying to please someone in order to get something from them, or to get them to do something for you". I think _tevredenstellen_ is closer to the meaning of _paaien _than _inpalmen_.


----------



## sound shift

My old "Kramers" dictionary gives "soothe" and "appease" for "paaien".
My "Van Dale" dictionary gives "door een schone schijn sussen" and "tevreden stellen".


----------



## Lopes

I would not use tevreden stellen, and I think 'inpalmen' comes very close to 'paaien'.


----------



## AllegroModerato

In my opinion, both "inpalmen" and "tevredenstellen" would do. "Inpalmen" has a more negative connotation, though.


----------



## Denbruno

I think "inpalmen" is indeed rather negative and I wouldn't use it it this sentence.
"Appease" here would be the best translation in English, in Dutch you could paraphrase by: "Je zegt dat enkel omdat je iets nodig hebt" (You only say this because you need something from me)
which would be more direct (and more used). It's a little less formal than the verb 'paaien', which I never use myself.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Paaien, inpalmen or tevredenstellen doesn´t necessarily imply that you want something from someone. You just want to appease the other person (as you suggested yourself), win him over.


----------

